# Touchscreen Losing Sensitivity?



## tekhna (Aug 9, 2011)

So I've seen a few comments floating about, but I wanted to throw this out there--I basically can't use the P key on any keyboard anymore. It only seems to work 1 time out of every 10 I try it. Doesn't matter what keyboard or ROM. Ask for a warranty replacement, because I assume there's no software fix? This happened to me before randomly, but now it's persistent and incredibly annoying.


----------



## nocoast (Oct 17, 2011)

go to verizon


----------



## tekhna (Aug 9, 2011)

nocoast said:


> go to verizon


Guess that's best. I don't want to unroot and install sense though! Oh well.


----------



## Eli (Aug 22, 2011)

tekhna said:


> So I've seen a few comments floating about, but I wanted to throw this out there--I basically can't use the P key on any keyboard anymore. It only seems to work 1 time out of every 10 I try it. Doesn't matter what keyboard or ROM. Ask for a warranty replacement, because I assume there's no software fix? This happened to me before randomly, but now it's persistent and incredibly annoying.


I had this happen on a refurbished unit I had received about a week ago. It wouldn't respond to touch on the top right corner.

Verizon will swap it out for you.


----------

